# Sprinkler Service



## 97bandit

Well, My foray into the restaurant business did not pan out. Back to old reliable. I am running the same special for all PFF members again.

I will come out and check the operation of your system including cleaning, adjusting or replacing the heads as needed. For PFF members, it is $69 including 2 hrs labor. Any time over 2 hrs is $40/hr. As many of you know, I dont make money on parts. 

I solely use the PFF family for my business advertising. I have met so many nice PFFers and their friends and family in years past. 

I look forward to seeing many of you again soon. Thank you for your business.

Mead Nobles
850-619-7719


----------



## joebuck

Here is a plug for Mead. He is a stand up guy and has worked on my sprinklers for several years. I cannot recommend him highly enough. If you need some sprinkler work give him a call.


----------



## miztergentz

*Glad your back!*

Mead... I'll be calling you very soon.... You did a great job at my house and I need you to come back and run a little more... 

PFF members..this guy is good, give him a call...


----------



## Guy

I can't shut my sprinkler off without turning the breaker off. I looked at some of the gauges and they were off the scale. I'm thinking that it may have too much pressure built up. That's about all I can tell you.


----------



## 97bandit

Give me a call tomorrow and Ill see what I can do to help.
Thanx


----------



## EODangler

Don't need anything at the moment, but do you travel to Crestview?


----------



## 97bandit

Yes I can go to Crestview, if you will work with me on the scheduling. That way I can catch 2 or 3 things while im down that way.


----------



## joebuck

Had Mead come out today and go over the sprinkler system. Needed a new back flow preventer, got the sprinkler heads adjusted and cleaned. Great job as usual and super reasonable.  

I cannnot recommend Mead highly enough ... call him for your sprinkler needs, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Guy

Mead came out and fixed the crap out of my sprinkler system. It needed one of those. and lots of that. and a few of these. Very reasonable and affordable. Highly reccommended. Will definitely be utilizing his services in the future... Thanks again Mead...


----------



## Stargazer2

You are never going to meet a nicer guy than Mead. He came out today and did a fantastic job on my Sprinkler System plus fixed my Timer. He not only did a great job but his Charges were more than reasonable. 
Thank you again so much Mead.


----------



## 97bandit

Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate the business. Anyone needing some help gettting the water flowing, call me.


----------



## 97bandit

Thanks for all the calls!!

Dont forget me if your friends or family need some sprinkler help.


----------



## Stargazer2

Good morning Mead, I was going to call you but I know you are busy. Would you happen to know of someone I could get to cut this Clover out of my yard? I have killed most of it but it needs to come out so I can resod. Thanks so much.


----------



## Stargazer2

Mead, I believe I may have someone to do the job for me. If everything goes as planned. Thanks again,
I will try to give you a call next week. One of the Sprinkler heads needs some adjusting. Have a good weekend.


----------



## whalerjon

Hey Mead, are you still doing sprinkler repair? I left you a voice mail last week and need some work done. Thanks


----------



## 97bandit

First, let me thank all my customers and friends in our area. 

I have decided to take an Instructor position at Texas A&M University. I will be teaching Industrial Firefighting. 

It is a new adventure for myself and my whole family. 

I will be keeping an eye on all the goings on in Pcola with the forum. 

Take care and FISH ON!!!!


----------



## specktackler57

Need back yard system installed.do you do installation.if id like to get a quote.thanks.


----------



## anglerdavidm

My name David and I thing you have done some work for me before. my springler system has been having some problems. One of the zones has not beed working for over a year (I've just been watering it often manually). About 2 weeks ago the whole system quit working. The electric to it is still on, but the water doesn't come on. It has a separate well, so might be pump. When I try to start on manual, it will allow me to program it, but will not come on and time changes to M50. Would like to know if we can arrange for you to come and look at the system, do your special and tell me how much to fix it. You can either e-mail me at [email protected] or call at 850-626-4425 (home).


----------



## whalerjon

You guys need to read his last post. He has moved to Tx.


----------

